# Lawrenceville, GA -ID5483 Foster Kovak, M Y -ALIVE



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is all the info I could find:
FOSTER KOVAK
German Shepherd Dog 
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 5483
If you are interested in adopting this pet, please act quickly. Most dogs are subject to a 5 day holding period before becoming available for adoption or euthanasia on the sixth day. Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be euthanized or adopted immediately upon their arrival. Calling the shelter, during our open hours, can confirm the animal is still available, however, we can not hold an animal nor adopt one with just a phone call.

Come by and Visit Us at:
884 Winder Hwy (Hwy 29)
Lawrenceville, Ga 30045
770-339-3200.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Again, WOW! What a handsome guy.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Looks like a baby.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Bump


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Is he still there? 

He's just a little baby, oh, I hope he's out. If not, we need to do something!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

bump


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

I like the sound of this boy...has anyone seen him in person???


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

call his foster mom ACO Deb Kovac, she is very friendly. She will tell you anything you need to know about him. Call 770-339-3200 and press 0 then ask for her.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Thanks for info!
So he is safe?? In a foster home? Should we move this post to non-urgent? My heart is breaking for these puppies that are not making itout of the shelters...if he's ok for the time being maybe we can free up the space in this section...


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be* euthanized* or adopted immediately upon their arrival. *Calling the shelter, during our open hours, can confirm the animal is still available, however, we can not hold an animal nor adopt one with just a phone call.*

see what big sky says in previous email...CAll contact person...
walton


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

REMOVE THREAD... this boy was PTS. ...........


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*



> Originally Posted By: AmyMREMOVE THREAD... this boy was PTS. ...........



Why ?


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

His time was up I guess... they didn't give me any more details. I cried too.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is insane...WHY????????? All of this makes me sick!!! What the H*LL happened. I want some answers!!!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*








poor little Kovak. This really stinks!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*



> Originally Posted By: bigskyfarmcall his foster mom ACO Deb Kovac, she is very friendly. She will tell you anything you need to know about him. Call 770-339-3200 and press 0 then ask for her.


so what happened to his foster????!!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5483*

I don't understand why this is happening. I remember a GSD not too long ago who was killed because he/she was somewhat food aggressive. It seems someone has it in for GSDs and/or doesn't understand the breed.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

I sent out and email asking questions..I hope I can get an answer. If not..I will keep asking.
Bless you sweet little Kovak. I am so sorry!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

Still listed on their site.........

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14284488


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

(btw - another gsd at this shelter...)


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

I am not so sure this pup was pts...I am hoping not.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

I just called the shelter. Officer Kovac..who is the foster and is on vacation this week. They could not give me any info on the dog. I


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

This pup is alive and doing great, NOT PTS. 
THis is the update from her foster mom:

She is small, probably about 35# at the most. Very smart, very people oriented and whines like a shepherd (when she's happy, when she's confused, when she's impatient...you know what I mean)

We named her Xena just yesterday and she is figuring that out quickly. 

She is in foster care and is not in danger.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

oh wonderful!! Can this link be moved to Non-Urgent then?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

Thanks bunches Carla.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Lawrenceville GA- M Young blk Foster Kovak ID5*

I also called and was told that this pup is alive and well. Being fostered by Officer Kovak who will be back from vacation on Monday. The ACO I spoke to said they stopped by the shelter yesterday. Still in need of a forever home though for anyone who was interested in adopting.


----------

